# Help! Anybody made a custom stereo for rzr



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have searched google and other places to try to find an anwser. First off i have always owned a brute and have built audio pipes for them. I want to build somthing for my rzr using pvc and hang them from the roof or under the dash. I want to no how to wire it in. On the brute i just plug it in the 12v and was fine. On the rzr i want to keep my 12v plug open. I have never used any other forum, MIMB has always been my #1 place to search for answers. thanks!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive been looking into some kind of radio for my rzr as well and haven't found much but am interested in something similar to what your looking so if you find anything or have any ideas post em up.

i hate to lead you anywhere else but you may want to check out rzrforum.net their is a few things over there on the subject


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wire it to your battery and install a switch for the power wire.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

i have seached rzr forums the past 3 days and havent found anythung, could hardly find a how on snorkeling a rzr!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the snorkel isnt to bad at all i did mine already and it turned out great. ive got some pics if you need some help doing it.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll be doing one on a rhino after the 4th holiday, the idea is to build a 4 speaker setup using street 90's and two tees and u bolting it to the roll bar.

Are you wanting to use an actual radio/head unit? or a MP3 setup with an amplifier?

If you're using a radio you'll need to run either the speaker wires up into the tube or run a set of RCA cables (if you're going to amplifiy the tube with an amp in the tube.

If you're using a 3.5mm ipod cable you'll just have to have one long enough to get where you want.


Another solution would be to mount the amp somewhere where wiring it to the battery is easy and just run your speaker wires back into the tube. There's a ton of ways you could do it just post back with how you want to do it and we can help you figure out the best way to get it done!


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

i just want a basic set up, nothing fancy right now. ill be useing my ipod so just a mp3 hook up. any brand of amp i should use? Last one i use was a cheap amp off ebay. had good luck with it.


----------

